# Show me your work bench



## wilber85 (Sep 14, 2011)

Right now in my new house I have no where to work.  I am going to build a work bench soon and trying to get some ideas.

Thinking of something like this with shelves and drawers.







Lets see some pics of your workbenches.


----------



## CAL (Sep 14, 2011)

That is a good lookin workbench to me.Make sure your drawers are rat proof,just saying.I would make it as long as I could stand too.


----------



## Matt A (Sep 15, 2011)

Here is one I built earlier this year. It's a smaller, mobile bench that I can move around where I need it. (I built it the right height to be an out-feed table for my table saw.) On one end it has locking swivel caster wheels and load levelers and on the other end it has adjustable leveling feet. Good luck with your project!


----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice looking benches, guys.


The bench I've been working on lately looks more like this one:


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 15, 2011)

You can't see my workbench for all the junk sitting on it.


----------



## swamp hunter (Sep 15, 2011)

Don,t forget to slap a 2x6 under the Top on one end. That,s where You Thru Bolt the Vise.


----------



## 99Tarbox (Sep 17, 2011)

This one is 2x4s glued together...






This one is multiple layers of plywood glued together...






Both work great!


----------



## stravis (Sep 19, 2011)

I salvaged a base cabinet, took the top off and added two solid core wood doors with five coats of poly for the top.


----------



## hiawassee1 (Sep 21, 2011)

yalls are to clean, are you using them for work or vittles?


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 21, 2011)

I'd be glad to... but you couldn't see it under all the nic nac pattywhac's


----------



## stravis (Sep 21, 2011)

hiawassee1 said:


> yalls are to clean, are you using them for work or vittles?



Mine's clean because the poly was still wet. Unfortunately, it's no longer clean.


----------

